# I did it!-Tri-fecta



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

3 days in a row...5 out of the past 6 days. From Bluegill to crappie to walleye to pike...does it got any better? I am very thankful for being able to do what I have been recently thanks to all of my friends and esp. my father!! thanks dad!! and mom for letting me and dad!! The better if the 5 days was Wed. and today..I caught my first pike through the ice today..some bigger crappie too..It was nice meeting and talking to several ogfers over the past 5 days.I saw several beautiful sunsets, a few sunrises and sat through sleet rain blinding snow and 35* and sunny!! GOOD TIMES!!.... .da-animal caught a huge pike on Friday..there is a pic attached....pics tell the story so here ya go....from 2/2 2/4 2/5 and 2/6 (no pics on 2/1)..HERES TO A STRONG FINISH TO A LONG , AWESOME ICE SEASON!!!!.....thanks !! ...s.f.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*very nice... Congrats*


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sf Do you give lessons. Congrats on a great season.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

You're getting a good jumpstart on angler of the year! keep em coming... always good post by you. now you need an ice musky........


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome catch,great job on the variety .


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice catch


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

SF.......what more can i add. Nice fish.....beautiful pic's.....big smile...Enjoy the rest of the season while it's here.......Oh Yea....plenty of good eating.....Give my best also to "fish addict".........good fishin and fish safely.........jON sR>


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

great catch!!!! your a heck of a fisherman!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Doesnt get much better bud!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice bunch of fish. How was the fight on the northerns?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I would kill for a couple days in a row like that....... Great job guys.... Some nice fish...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Your on fire! Nice going. That's one heck of a weekend.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You are doing a fantastic job. Congratulations again!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

hey mario, good to see you and your dad again, i fished the holes you were on after you left and did fairly well. i kept 11 nice slabs and 2 nice gills, i threw back about 20 small crappie, 4 gills and 1 small perch. i stayed until 11:30, but the activity really tailed off around 9 or so. good luck on the north end in the tourney.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the comments...the pike was a riot!! alot of fun!!


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

congrats for sure! beautiful pic's, fresh fish and smiling faces,thank you.


----------

